# Wuz up bruh's



## smittyrock76 (Jul 22, 2014)

I am brother Bruce, I hail from Platte City #504, greetings to all my fellow brothers. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Companion Joe (Jul 23, 2014)

Welcome Brother Bruce, but let me be perfectly honest; speaking only for myself and by way of good and wholesome instruction, introducing yourself to Masons for the first as if you were an adolescent or on a beer commercial is not the best way to go about it. If someone walked into my Lodge and said "Wuz up bruhs?" I would ask them if they were certain they were in the correct place.


----------



## Sammcd (Jul 23, 2014)

Welcome Brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 23, 2014)

Greetings and welcome aboard!!


----------



## smittyrock76 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for all your welcomes,  today I was raised.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 31, 2014)

smittyrock76 said:


> Thanks for all your welcomes,  today I was raised.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Congratulations brother, I was raised the 4th of this month.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 1, 2014)

Congratulations !


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

